# Crutches and Ryanair



## jambr (1 Nov 2007)

I am travelling to Spain on aa Ryan air flight in two weeks time and will be using crutches as I have had surgery to my foot. Is there any problems with taking them through check in? Also I have a pin in my foot, will that cause any problems?


----------



## MugsGame (1 Nov 2007)

Don't know about the crutches, but I'd get a letter from your surgeon about the pin, possibly with an x-ray showing where it is.


----------



## bullbars (1 Nov 2007)

The pin in your foot is titanium (more than likely)  so it wont set off the metal detectors. I have a plate and bolts in mine and it has never affected me.


----------



## ronny78 (1 Nov 2007)

Travelled Ryanair on crutches a few years ago.....not a great experience mostly because of the distance to the plane.

Ask for priority boarding.....to be let on with the parents and young children etc. When we were checking in they said they would do this but actually forgot, but remind them at the check in desk anyway. If they remember it will make getting from the gate to the bottom of the stairs easier. Will you be able to hop up ? 

On boarding the plane you won't be allowed to sit in the first row or the emergency exit seats.....but thats probably the same with all airlines !


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

Do you not (automatically or on asking) get wheelchair transport from check-in to departure gates if you're on crutches?


----------



## truthseeker (1 Nov 2007)

ive got a large screw in my knee, only airport it ever triggered a metal detector was in conneticut, they asked me to roll up trouser leg and just used a hand held metal detector round my bare skin, and all laughed at my scar beeping. It depends what metal was used, some plates/pins/screws are titanium, some are surgical steel. An explanation and showing of bare skin over area should suffice if it does trigger anything.
Hundreds of people travel with metal in their bodies - it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## ronny78 (1 Nov 2007)

Hmm, well I didn't get automatic wheelchair transfer but then I hadn't pre-advised Ryanair about this before turning up to travel.

[broken link removed]

Perhaps it would be worth doing this in advance just in case, or at least giving them a call to verify options.


----------



## speirbhean (1 Nov 2007)

Ryanair insist that you inform them of your need for assistance on the day you BOOK the flight, not when you turn up. It's really hard to find the info on the website and you have to make a phone call about it and be really specific about what you need, ie wheelchair through the airport, lift on assistance etc. Aer Lingus will give you assistance on the day AFAIK.


----------



## jrewing (1 Nov 2007)

ronny78 said:


> Ask for priority boarding.....to be let on with the parents and young children etc.


 
Just to point out...Ryanair do not allow parents travelling with kids or elderly passengers board first.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

speirbhean said:


> Ryanair insist that you inform them of your need for assistance on the day you BOOK the flight, not when you turn up.


What happens if you suffer an accident/injury between booking and checking in!?


----------



## jambr (1 Nov 2007)

speirbhean said:


> Ryanair insist that you inform them of your need for assistance on the day you BOOK the flight, not when you turn up. It's really hard to find the info on the website and you have to make a phone call about it and be really specific about what you need, ie wheelchair through the airport, lift on assistance etc. Aer Lingus will give you assistance on the day AFAIK.


 

Thanks for the info.. i will contact Ryan air... Booked flight before I had this problem so would have had to have been phychic to let them know then...


----------



## Leper (1 Nov 2007)

Hold on there - no need to panic.  The question is can crutches be brought onto a Ryanair aircraft and will metal pin in foot be a problem with security.

The answer is no on both counts - I have travelled with Ryanair to Spain on several occasions with crutches, hipscrew, pins etc and never had a problem.

However, if you need a wheelchair or need to be lifted onto the aircraft with their hoist you would have to contact them in advance.


----------



## Brianne (1 Nov 2007)

I think that most importantly you should get medical clearance from your orthopaedic surgeon to fly. Because of the variation in atmospheric pressure you may experience problems with the pin if your operation is very recent. That is why it can be inadvisable to fly with a cast as changes in pressure can result in swelling of the limb.....not something you want on a long haul flight. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jambr (2 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all your advice... think i will just go for it.... dont think I will need a wheel chair, not too bad on the crutches but only on short walks.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Nov 2007)

jrewing said:


> Just to point out...Ryanair do not allow parents travelling with kids or elderly passengers board first.



They allowed us (with 1 young child) to board after the priority boarders and before the rest of the rabble at Gatwick last week.


----------

